# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  بازار کار مهندسی برق یا مهندسی صنایع

## AMIN9

سلام میدونم مقایسه این 2 رشته از لحاظ سختی اصلا ممکن نیست و برق خیلی سخت تره اما میخواستم بدونم در ایران بازار کار با کدوم رشته بیشتره و هر رشته کجا ها میتونه استخدام بشه؟؟ (  رتبه 4000 )

----------


## AMIN9

کسی نظری نداره؟؟؟

----------


## آقای پرستار

بین این دوتا رشته برق بهتره . اما عاقلانه بخوای نگا کنی کلا مهندسی به درد نمیخوره .

----------


## mahdinnn

> بین این دوتا رشته برق بهتره . اما عاقلانه بخوای نگا کنی کلا مهندسی به درد نمیخوره .


آقای محترم کسی‌از شما نظر درمورد مهندسی نخواست که نظر میدی! علاقت تجربیه،‌رشتت تجربیه برا خودته! من‌نمیتونم ببینم هرچی‌دلت میخواد تو تاپیکای ریاضی میگی به مهندسی!
ریاضیام واسه خودشون‌هدف دارن و بهش میرسن!

----------


## Amir-4-4

> بین این دوتا رشته برق بهتره . اما عاقلانه بخوای نگا کنی کلا مهندسی به درد نمیخوره .


عاقلانه تر بخوای نگاه کنی پرستاری بدرد نمیخوره عوضی 
رتبه نیاوردی وگرنه پرستاری رو انتخاب نمیکردی

----------


## Amir-4-4

> کسی نظری نداره؟؟؟


نظر منو بخوای مهندسی صنایع بهتر و بازار کار خوبی داره عزیز

----------


## آقای پرستار

> آقای محترم کسی‌از شما نظر درمورد مهندسی نخواست که نظر میدی! علاقت تجربیه،‌رشتت تجربیه برا خودته! من‌نمیتونم ببینم هرچی‌دلت میخواد تو تاپیکای ریاضی میگی به مهندسی!
> ریاضیام واسه خودشون‌هدف دارن و بهش میرسن!


اما دقیقا ایشون از بنده وبقیه در مورد "مهندسی" نظر خواستن! عنوان رو نگاه کنید !!!!!! دوتا رشته مهندسیه !! بنده هم کارشناسیم مهندسی بود که چندسال قبل گرفتم

----------


## AMIN9

> نظر منو بخوای مهندسی صنایع بهتر و بازار کار خوبی داره عزیز


به نظر شما صنایع نیاز به سابقه کار نداره ؟؟؟ برق شنیدم خوبیش اینه سابقه کار اونقدر ها هم مهم نیست اما خیلی سخته میگن درسته؟؟

----------

